# Continental Shipper



## Ocean Blue (Sep 17, 2006)

I am looking any information relating to the "Continental Shipper" built by Mitsui Shipbuilding & Engineering .Co.Ltd in Osaka Japan and launch on Friday 13 June 1968.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Ocean Blue said:


> I am looking any information relating to the "Continental Shipper" built by Mitsui Shipbuilding & Engineering .Co.Ltd in Osaka Japan and launch on Friday 13 June 1968.


When I first opened this page I thought it said "continental stripper"😂 , didn't have me glasses on. Other than that I can't help you, all the best on your quest.


----------

